# constantly installing update?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

every time I start to close down, I get a message to not stop or unplug computer because its installing update 1 of 1.
I checked on updates, the same one has installed 12 times!. I went to windows update, and installed all critical updates, thinking this would help--nope--still installing updates every time I shut down. Can I just delete all the updates that are :l33t:identical, and how do I stop this?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Well----just my opinion but if you find the updates quite annoying why not just set the computer to receive the updates automatically?

Windows had a LOT of updates in the last two weeks with many of similar title but different.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats what I do, Windy, but, when I try to shut down, it tells me to wait--its installing the update--and from the looks of the update page, they all have the same name/number.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

perhaps its never finished installing. You can go to your update settings and remove the checkmark from it and it'll never try to download again.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What mnn said. My question is whether or not it says it's installing it SUCCESSFULLY. If not, there's a reason for it. I'd go to the Update section, see if any have failed, and if so, tell us which one (it'll say KB239490 or some number like that), and what the error says.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

For sure as just last week MS had a huge update coming this month like 30 some to fix all sorts of things.
But then I just had a bunch for my iMac getting ready for their new OS coming next month called Lion.
So don't think just because some of us have Macs we still get a bunch of security fixes etc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine was/is doing the same thing . I checked the updates & the same one kept trying to install & failing . I checked out the error code number & found that by repairing the program the code number corresponded with allowed the update to install . The reason I put was/is , is because I just did the repair & install a little while ago so don't know if it will still want to install updates every time I shut it down or not .

Just shut my computer down & for the first time in quite a while it went ahead & shut off without wanting to install an update . Does your error code number happen to be 66A ?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, everyone said it was installed successfully. I don't know--perhaps they did just have a lot of updates, but of the same number? I guess its OK tho--thanks, everyone, I knew I could count on you.
What threw me the most, is that Hubby's computer doesn't get the numerous updates this one gets--same age computer, different brand.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok--its the same number thats installed 12 times--KB2538242--should it do this?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

ceresone said:


> Ok--its the same number thats installed 12 times--KB2538242--should it do this?


Looks like its C++ update



http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-on-june/ba0b6202-c775-4d64-9fd2-21adc49f6e73


and this thread has a link to the MS troubleshoot procedure for it from another I updated 39 times poster.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...peatedly/cb5a308b-492f-4152-a049-f06f6297376e


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kung said:


> My question is whether or not it says it's installing it SUCCESSFULLY. If not, there's a reason for it.


That's why I said I wasn't crazy about hiding the update as a solution to the problem. If it didn't install properly it could leave a security hole in the system.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

My apologies - Nevada, I didn't read very closely on mnn's post. When I said 'What mnn said' I was referring ONLY to the 'perhaps it never finished installing' part. That's why I followed up with the 'My question is....' part of my post.

Sorry for the confusion. I didn't mean to have it never check.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kung said:


> My apologies - Nevada, I didn't read very closely on mnn's post. When I said 'What mnn said' I was referring ONLY to the 'perhaps it never finished installing' part. That's why I followed up with the 'My question is....' part of my post.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. I didn't mean to have it never check.


But in this case it sounds like he's confident that it installed successfully. If so then hiding the update is fine.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Agreed, both with your former statement and this one.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

It worked. Thanks, everyone!


----------

